
Ask HN: Do we have a case against Facebook for infringement? - runlivemem
Facebook launched an app with a nearly identical name, very close feel and similar concept as ours - is there anything we can do?<p>We cannot afford a lawyer, but could be generous with contingencies.
======
guitarbill
Are you sure you're asking the right questions? Someone clever once told me
"If someone has the same idea, at least you know it was a good idea". How are
you going to prove infringement? Many apps have a similar feel.

Move importantly, are you prepared and willing to go to court, knowing that
justice (from your perspective) might not be served? It might be healthier to
move on. You can still try and compete - not everybody likes Facebook and your
app might be better. Just don't let it get to you, and if you can't, walk
away.

I suspect you know most of these things on some level, and that this post was
more to let of steam. I can only imagine how very frustrating this is. Good
luck.

------
endswapper
No, there is nothing (little) you can do.

A contingency is meaningless because any firm would look at who they were up
against and the cost and the risk would outweigh the payoff.

If you had the money and years to repeatedly sue and appeal, then maybe, some
firm would take the case, eventually, as a PR stunt to champion "David" vs
"Goliath." That's assuming your claim of infringement has any weight.

Besides, most marketing has some logical path to it. So, if the look and feel
matches up with the product in a logical way then it's reasonable they came to
a similar conclusion on a parallel path, as opposed to seeing and taking your
product, or borrowing liberally from it.

Can you share your product and the Facebook product you think infringes?

------
allenbrunson
It is of course a cliche for technical people to hear "I've got the perfect
million-dollar idea, now all I need is someone to implement it." "We cannot
afford a lawyer, but could be generous with contingencies" is surely the
similar phrase that lawyers snicker to themselves over the water cooler about.
Either phrase ultimately means: This person is not serious, stay far away.

------
niftich
Do you have a shipped product already with users?

If you can't afford a lawyer, create publicity. Give the public the facts so
they can make a determination whether they ripped you off or didn't, and
whether your product is truly as good as you claim. You can't control which
way the outcome will go, but you can do your best to be forthcoming, honest,
and play the underdog (which you are).

This way, you could walk away with a ton of publicity and public goodwill,
from average users, but also potentially from investors.

------
saluki
I expect it would be cost prohibitive to take on Fbook.

I would keep doing what you're doing, maybe start picking out an alternative
domain/name in case they would approach you at some point wanting you to
change your name.

Good luck with your app.

------
cpcat
just file a complaint to Apple (assuming it's an iOS app) with the details and
they'll put you guys in touch to resolve it.

